# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  two lumps behind ear?

## morton30

Hi everyone yesterday morning i noticed two lumps behind my ear (see in pic below) anyone had this before im not sure if it was caused from training i have added pullovers into my workout and the last session i did go pretty hard. another thing i have added is mk677. i have a doctors appointment on the 20th

----------


## Ashop

You did the right thing by making a doctors appointment. To bad they cant get you in sooner though.

----------


## SingNirvana

I have not experienced that yet, but I hope you are feeling okay at this time. Maybe hot compress would help.

----------

